# High Rise Condo Thermostat Change



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Thats a speciality s'tat. No HD is gonna have that.


----------



## omanalansan (Aug 6, 2008)

Do you know where i can get one?


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry no. That is a specialty application I don't deal with.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

If that all 3 speeds use to work on that stat, then there should be 4 wires.

That stat has been discontinued.

There is a replacement. Its special order. 

You may have a hard time finding a place you can order it though.

Grainger might be able to get you something.

Might want to ask your neighbors if they had to replace theirs yet, and where they got theirs from.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Been, what this gent got? an air handler piped to a chiller and boiler set up?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Yea.
They are single coil fan coil units. 2 pipe system.
The condo has a chiller and a boiler. The resident only controls the speed of the blower. And at what temp it comes on at.

The ones I work on, also have a Heat Cool push button.


The OPs is an older model yet, but its still a relabeled Honeywell.


----------



## omanalansan (Aug 6, 2008)

Been, 

Thanks alot for you advise. I looked up thermostat for 2 pipes system and found one on the internet. Is this what i'm looking for. 

http://americanhvacparts.com/Mercha...&Product_Code=THE6169B4017&Category_Code=T-LV

thanks


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, that model will work.


----------

